# Camping cheques 2014 ferry bookings



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Could anyone tell me when the north sea ferries for 2014 can be booked via the camping cheques site please?i always seem to save a lot by booking through them


----------



## Motobanker (Sep 17, 2013)

Think Camping cheques now owned by the caravan club since they took over Alan Rogers so maybe best to contact them if you want a deal?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, check the camping cheques uk site, and note the main camping cheques organisation is NOT owned by the caravan club. The uk arm (alan Rogers group) is the bit owned by the CClub, and they used to do the combined ferry / sites deals.


----------

